# do those ick medicine



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

would it be safe if i add mardels coppersafe to a tank with live plants in it??

or should i take out the plants first??

just wondering


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When using copper-based medicines, I'd rather be worried about the fish in the tank - if I remember correctly, characins, including piranha's, and some other fish handle copper rather badly...

*_Moved to Aquatic Plants Forum_*


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i believe that your plants will be ok.Most of the ick medicines i know are harmless to the plants!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Not to go off the plant topic, but there are much better ich meds that aren't copper based that will treat ich.


----------

